# Skittles eating Mac and cheese :)



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/10/03/2avu9e6e.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/10/03/u5anyqad.jpg

He will go rate in the bowl for it  he makes me laugh


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's adorable!! 
by the way, it's probably best to not let Skittles have much cheese at all. cockatiels can't handle dairy very well, so it's better for their health not to


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

Yea he only gets it every once in awhile  thanks for the tip


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha he is about to jump in 
Does he use the gym in the background?


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

Lol.. and yes he does and so does the lovebird(little guy) they love it wasnt sure if i wanted to buy it but it was a good investment. They also loved playing with the basket ball but i lost the ball haha. They dont play with the wieghts though . But the perch and swing keep them entertained, you can also put treats in the little cups on top of the perch.


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

ill put some pics up later of them playing on it


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

Here are the pics of skittles playing


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker is a beggar bird too. I saw that play gym at Petco, but my fat bird would demolish it in a matter of minutes


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

I've seen that gym online and wasn't sure whether is was a good size for cockatiels. It's nice both your birds like to play on it, Skittles looks cute on it


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

.Alexandra. said:


> I've seen that gym online and wasn't sure whether is was a good size for cockatiels. It's nice both your birds like to play on it, Skittles looks cute on it


Yea it's big enough for him to run around on skittles likes to perch on it  and thanks


----------



## skittles (Oct 2, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Beaker is a beggar bird too. I saw that play gym at Petco, but my fat bird would demolish it in a matter of minutes


I got it from petco lol  and I mainly got it for my lovebird but skittles loved it so they both play on it haha


----------

